

Show HN: Subject – Thematic Conversation with Real Friends - shapeless
http://subject.ly

======
shapeless
Subject is for conversating on different topics or themes with your real
contacts. We’ve made it for people like ourselves - that want to share some
specific information with people we already know are interested in that kind
of stories, people with deep and diverse interests.

